# Last minute Uber tax filing questions!



## socalfusions1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Working on my taxes before the deadline and have filled out my W-2, 1099-R, and am trying to finish my 1099-K from Uber now through Turbo Tax. First off it doesn't appear that I can successfully file my Uber taxes through the free version of Turbo Tax, is this intended or am I choosing the wrong section to file them under? When I click on on the 1099-K section it says that I don't need to create a separate entry to file them under that specific section but rather the Business and Expenses section (stated in the See Examples tooltip). Upon entering that section I'm met with a "You need to buy Turbo Tax Deluxe to continue." I was under the impression that people were filing their Uber taxes through the Turbo Tax free version, am I just going about entering the information incorrectly? Lastly I'm unable to log into my Uber driver dashboard to view my tax information (safe ride fee deductions, etc.), is that info required or even worth deducting or should I just deduct the .56 cents a mile?


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Look at the Tax section under the Pay forum for tons of answers to these questions.

From what I understand, you need a premium version of Turbotax to enter the deductions.

Yes, you need your 1099-K to find out the gross amount they paid you, the safe rides fees (deductible), the Uber commissions (deductible), Phone fees (if applicable, deductible).

You would also deduct all mileage while you were working (you did keep a log of all mileage, not just trip mileage, right?)

File an extension, do it right, then don't wait until the last minute next year 

g


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

socalfusions1 said:


> Working on my taxes before the deadline and have filled out my W-2, 1099-R, and am trying to finish my 1099-K from Uber now through Turbo Tax. First off it doesn't appear that I can successfully file my Uber taxes through the free version of Turbo Tax, is this intended or am I choosing the wrong section to file them under? When I click on on the 1099-K section it says that I don't need to create a separate entry to file them under that specific section but rather the Business and Expenses section (stated in the See Examples tooltip). Upon entering that section I'm met with a "You need to buy Turbo Tax Deluxe to continue." I was under the impression that people were filing their Uber taxes through the Turbo Tax free version, am I just going about entering the information incorrectly? Lastly I'm unable to log into my Uber driver dashboard to view my tax information (safe ride fee deductions, etc.), is that info required or even worth deducting or should I just deduct the .56 cents a mile?


I think if you email turbotax, they will upgrade you to a delux for free.
It was their rip off idea to charge businesses more for the basic turbotax, but they regret the shit storm it produced.


----------

